# Remote Desktop Support



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi guys, I got a call the other day from the recruiter who recruited me for a few contract projects in the past. He said he has a contract-to-hire position open. It is a work from home remote desktop support job, which I am REALLY hoping I can get. Anyways, I guess I was just wondering if anyone has done a job like this before and what to expect? What kinds of problems would I most likely be dealing with in this type of role? Also, I know each job is different, but generally in a remote support role do you do most of your support via e-mail, instant messaging, phone, or remote assistance (controlling their pc remotely)? He did say that it's 7 days per week, but he's not sure how many hours total per week.


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

tim19889 said:


> Hi guys, I got a call the other day from the recruiter who recruited me for a few contract projects in the past. He said he has a contract-to-hire position open. It is a work from home remote desktop support job, which I am REALLY hoping I can get. Anyways, I guess I was just wondering if anyone has done a job like this before and what to expect? What kinds of problems would I most likely be dealing with in this type of role? Also, I know each job is different, but generally in a remote support role do you do most of your support via e-mail, instant messaging, phone, or remote assistance (controlling their pc remotely)? He did say that it's 7 days per week, but he's not sure how many hours total per week.


Some recruiter called me about that as well and wanted to hire me, but I said I was in school. It was a night shift thing that would be from home and I would work nights. Did not like the idea of working nights so i skipped it and went for the contract job with Denali as a Desktop Technician 1, which I am pretty happy about. I would assume you would be using one of their programs to have you connect to there server at that location and do some troubleshooting from there. Plus you might be on the phone. Not really sure as I have never been in help desk support yet. Trying to work my way up. Good luck 

If I were you, I would be looking for something that is actually on-site because trying to stumble through troubleshooting at home when you have never done looked at their systems or setups and seen what kind of software they run is hard. I am not saying that you can't do it, but just from my experience from being on-site it is a lot of work and being at the location really helps.


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

Haha yeah I wouldn't have gone for it either if I had to work all nights. He said the hours range from 7am to 3am, so I might have to work a few, which really doesn't bother me though. I just wouldn't like to be working EVERY night...

I know doing support remotely will be a little more challenging, but honestly I think I could handle it. I'd prefer to do it via instant message or e-mail, just because I find I can express details and instructions easier through the written word, but I am comfortable doing phone too if that's what I'll be doing (most likely). I'm currently running windows 7 Home on my laptop and I have Windows 7 Enterprise set up as a virtual machine. If they are using Windows Vista and/or XP I am also going to set up virtual machines of them as well, that way if I'm working with someone on a problem I'll be better able to tell them exactly where they need to go and what they need to click on for each Windows version. 

Anyways, they sent me five tests to take (proveit.com) today, two of them were technical tests and three were more customer service oriented. I averaged about 90% on both the technical tests and two of the customer service tests, but there was one customer service test I did bad on (69%). Hope that one doesn't hurt me too bad :/. There were a lot of questions on it about things I'd never heard of and terms I had never heard used before.


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

Well that job is a no go. I talked to the person who is in charge of hiring for the business I would have been working for and she said they wanted 3-5 years of experience. Doesn't surprise me but I'm still kinda disappointed. So guess I'll just keep looking for more entry-level positions...


----------



## Armymanis (Feb 19, 2010)

tim19889 said:


> Well that job is a no go. I talked to the person who is in charge of hiring for the business I would have been working for and she said they wanted 3-5 years of experience. Doesn't surprise me but I'm still kinda disappointed. So guess I'll just keep looking for more entry-level positions...


That sucks! Keep looking! Something will come up! 

I know you don't want to waste money going and getting your AA, but you might want to try and take a class or two at your local community college and see if you want to actually get your AA in Networking or Tech Support. I know many people here say experience is worth more then an AA. Yet an AA will get you farther in the long run as you build up your real world experience. You can still work full time and take night classes.


----------



## tim19889 (Jan 24, 2010)

Thanks man, I just applied to a few more positions in my area so we'll see what happens . 

Getting an AA is not a bad idea at all. I plan on getting one eventually but right now just isn't the right time. I'm planning on moving out and getting a place of my own sometime within the next year so I want to get established first and look at finances before looking at going to school.


----------

